# Stuntman and 'Smokey' director Hal Needham dies



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Hal Needham, a top Hollywood stuntman who turned to directing rousing action films including "Smokey and the Bandit" and "The Cannonball Run," has died. He was 82.
> His business managers tell the Los Angeles Times that Needham died Friday in Los Angeles.
> A former paratrooper, Needham appeared in thousands of TV episodes and hundreds of movies, performing and designing stunts and new equipment to execute them.
> Needham jumped from planes, was dragged by horses and wrecked cars -- breaking 56 bones in the process.
> His best-known directing efforts involved 1970s Burt Reynolds action comedies, including "Smokey," "Cannonball Run" and "Stroker Ace." He also directed Arnold Schwarzenegger in "The Villain.


The 1978 comedy movie, Hooper was loosely based on his experiences as a stuntman.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Another loss for Hollywood......R.I.P. Hal.


----------

